# Anyone put a cannondale hollowgram BB30 crank in S-Works OSBB?



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

Trying to figure out how many spacers I will need and what kind... the crank is a SISL2 BB30 and the bike is a Tarmac S-Works SL4 with with the carbon shell extra narrow version of OSBB, same as the S-Works Venge....
I've done 2013 Red BB30 and am assuming its very similar if not identical, though deep inside I hope that's not so. It's quite an array of spacers.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

thumper8888 said:


> Trying to figure out how many spacers I will need and what kind... the crank is a SISL2 BB30 and the bike is a Tarmac S-Works SL4 with with the carbon shell extra narrow version of OSBB, same as the S-Works Venge....
> I've done 2013 Red BB30 and am assuming its very similar if not identical, though deep inside I hope that's not so. It's quite an array of spacers.


Your post illuminates a wildly held misconception about the difference in spacing between a carbon OSBB and alloy OSBB Specialized bike. This is Spesh's clumsy nomenclature for their version of PF30 versus industry standard BB30...former goes on the great Sworks Tarmac SL4 you are fortunate to own...one of the best race bikes on the planet. The way it works is...Specialized so called narrow version of PF30 on your bike really has standard BB30 spacing of 68mm. How so? Because the carbon shell measures 61mm edge to edge. Specialized delrin spacers have lip of 3.5mm on each side. So edge to edge the PF30 version measures 68mm, the same as BB30. They do this of course such that the spacing of all their race bikes is the same and they can sell their BB30 crank on them as a frameset modules. This applies to to their Sworks, Pro and Expert modules with carbon and alloy OSBB.

So a Cannondale BB30 is plug and play on any integrated BB Specialized bike. As to spacers, it is always best to evaluate crank preload as you build the bike. Ideally if you have a wave washer crank and not a mechanical preload variety like Rotor or Shimano, then you want first install the crank without a wave washer and measure lateral clearance. Assess the freestanding height of the wave washer and divide this value by two. That is how much space you want for the wave washer. You want the wave washer to be under some compression when installed. Crank preload or lack thereof is one of the reason many complain about noisy integrated BB's...because they don't know the difference between preload which keeps balls quiet in bearings and the bark that grows on trees.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

*that's great, except...*



roadworthy said:


> Your post illuminates a wildly held misconception about the difference in spacing between a carbon OSBB and alloy OSBB Specialized bike. This is Spesh's clumsy nomenclature for their version of PF30 versus industry standard BB30...former goes on the great Sworks Tarmac SL4 you are fortunate to own...one of the best race bikes on the planet. The way it works is...Specialized so called narrow version of PF30 on your bike really has standard BB30 spacing of 68mm. How so? Because the carbon shell measures 61mm edge to edge. Specialized delrin spacers have lip of 3.5mm on each side. So edge to edge the PF30 version measures 68mm, the same as BB30. They do this of course such that the spacing of all their race bikes is the same and they can sell their BB30 crank on them as a frameset modules. This applies to to their Sworks, Pro and Expert modules with carbon and alloy OSBB.
> 
> So a Cannondale BB30 is plug and play on any integrated BB Specialized bike. As to spacers, it is always best to evaluate crank preload as you build the bike. Ideally if you have a wave washer crank and not a mechanical preload variety like Rotor or Shimano, then you want first install the crank without a wave washer and measure lateral clearance. Assess the freestanding height of the wave washer and divide this value by two. That is how much space you want for the wave washer. You want the wave washer to be under some compression when installed. Crank preload or lack thereof is one of the reason many complain about noisy integrated BB's...because they don't know the difference between preload which keeps balls quiet in bearings and the bark that grows on trees.


The 2013 Red crank on my Venge s-works required a total of something like 10-12mm of various spacers, washers, pre-tensioned spacers etc.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

thumper8888 said:


> The 2013 Red crank on my Venge s-works required a total of something like 10-12mm of various spacers, washers, pre-tensioned spacers etc.


You didn't say which Red crank you have. They make two models. As stated, Sworks bikes have identical spacing to all alloy OSBB aka BB30 bikes that Specialized sells.
With spacers and adapters presumption is you do NOT have a BB30 Red crank but rather an external threaded crank you have adapted to your bike with BB30 spacing.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

roadworthy said:


> You didn't say which Red crank you have. They make two models. As stated, Sworks bikes have identical spacing to all alloy OSBB aka BB30 bikes that Specialized sells.
> With spacers and adapters presumption is you do NOT have a BB30 Red crank but rather an external threaded crank you have adapted to your bike with BB30 spacing.


It's 2013 Red and indeed it is straight up BB30. I will say it is the Quarq model, which is obviously slightly different in some ways from the standard 2013 Red BB30.

I hope youre right and it its not another of these. I have a thread here on the complexity of sorting out that crank on the venue.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

thumper8888 said:


> It's 2013 Red and indeed it is straight up BB30. I will say it is the Quarq model, which is obviously slightly different in some ways from the standard 2013 Red BB30.
> 
> I hope youre right and it its not another of these. I have a thread here on the complexity of sorting out that crank on the venue.


I don't know what you mean by 'another of these'. The spacing issue you speak of is completely independent of your Specialized Sworks frameset or the OP's quest to mount his Cannondale crank. Spacing issue with Sworks bikes is often misunderstood. Again, bearing position of a Sworks and BB30 bikes that Specialized sells like their SL4 Pro and Expert bikes is *identical. *

The spacer issue you speak of with your Red crank is widely known in the industry...that crank design utilizes a lot of spacers and this complexity to tune chainline for different bikes eludes many and Sram doesn't do itself and favors by not having available copious installation information to help install the crank on different bikes. So it isn't about the bike, but rather the design of the crank you have chosen. There should be no spacing difference between a Quarz BB30 and std Red BB30 crank btw. Nothing wrong with a Red BB30 crank and Quarqs are great and presume you are happy with it now you have navigated your spacer issue.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

Tarmac s-works sl4 requires more spacer than the standard BB30 setup for the Cannondale. It took another 1.5-2mm on non-drive side. So maybe specialized is identical, but all i can say is, it took more spacer.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

thumper8888 said:


> Tarmac s-works sl4 requires more spacer than the standard BB30 setup for the Cannondale. It took another 1.5-2mm on non-drive side. So maybe specialized is identical, but all i can say is, it took more spacer.


Would love to hear how you came to this conclusion. The exact same Specialized crankset and spacers mount identically to both Sworks and all Specialized Pro and Expert BB30 frameset modules and full bikes that Specialized sells. Cannondale BB30 crank should be no different. Both Cannondale and Specialized cranks are basic BB30 design.


----------



## shanehill (Dec 30, 2013)

I've got Cannondale SI's in my '12 Roubaix SL3 with the carbon osbb. I've got the dust shields/step washers, 1.5mm of spacers, plus the wave washer.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Theres supposed to be a stepped washer in each side adjacent to the bearing that accounts for the extra 2 mm. Depending on the config, sometimes those are not present and thats what might be causing this difference.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

goodboyr said:


> Theres supposed to be a stepped washer in each side adjacent to the bearing that accounts for the extra 2 mm. Depending on the config, sometimes those are not present and thats what might be causing this difference.


Quite right. At the end of the day, whatever combo of spacers that creates the right preload and wave washer compression with correct chain line is all you need. This is easy determined by set up...best with installing the crank initially with no spacers or wave washer to measure axial lash and chainline position.
As discussed, there is NO difference in spacing between carbon OSBB (Specialized version of PF30) and alloy OSBB aka BB30...bearings have same relative distance apart.


----------

